# serveur web avec apache et mysql et linux...



## ocrteam (23 Octobre 2001)

J'ai besoin de votre aide...

Quelle est le meilleur choix dans les distrib linux pour une machine (Mac et PC) qui serait utilisée pour héberger 1 site web utilisant apache et mysql (avec post-nuke) ??

Merci.


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (23 Octobre 2001)

pour un mac je ne sais pas

pour un PC j'ai une petite préférence pour la RedHat actuelle en 7.1, la 7.2 est une béta et me semble intéressante.

Plusieurs de nos serveurs, dont serveurs web avec apache, sont en RedHat qui au départ est plus sécurisé qu'une Mandrake (qui n'est pas si mal tout de même


----------



## ocrteam (24 Octobre 2001)

Merci pour l'info, je suis d'ailleurs en train de graver la 7.1....

Mais comment fait-on pour booter sur le CD1 sur/depuis win 98 ?

Y a-t-il un utilitaire qui permet de choisir le volume de démarrage ?

Win et moi = 3!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Octobre 2001)

Euh pour Mac, moi je dit Debian.

Bon d'accord, c'est pas la plus simple, je l'adment, mais je croit que pour un server, c'est ce qui se fait de mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour booter sous un PC, au démarrage, il faut rentrer dans le BIOS (souvent la touche est marqué au boot pou dire qcomment faire, et si c'est pâs marqué,n c'est *esc*

BOn et là dedans, tu règle les ordres de boot, et tu mets CD en premier


----------



## ocrteam (25 Octobre 2001)

Merci, je vais tester le boot ce soir...


----------

